# brochures



## arbor pro (Feb 8, 2010)

Has there been a thread on AS about the use of brochures as advertisement? I know there have been threads on website design but I couldn't find anything on brochures.

I'm asking because I'm about to send a new brochure to print and, before I get 1000 copies or more made up, I thought I'd see what other AS members think about brochure design and use.

If someone knows of a thread that already discusses this, please paste the link here. If there is no such link, would any of you like to discuss what makes a good brochure and be willing to 'show me yours' if I show you mine?

AP


----------



## bulldoglover (Feb 8, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> be willing to 'show me yours' if I show you mine?
> 
> AP



easy now!!
:jawdrop:

I have no brochure yet, but I hope to get one done in the next few months. A good conversation on the do's and don'ts of brochure information would be great. I would figure there is a fine line between informing potential customers, and info overload resulting in a quick trip to the trash without reading it over.


----------



## af7850 (Feb 12, 2010)

How are you planning to distribute these brochures? If you let me see what you're planning to use and answer a couple of questions, I'll be happy to give you an experienced opinion. Also, I'll share some of my materials that you may find useful.


----------



## Lumberjacked (Feb 16, 2010)

Make sure you put things like your history, philosophy, and any personal achievments in there that seperates you from everyone else. If people are going to read an entire brochure just make sure it is full of useful information that will make them think "hmm could my tree have that? or wow I need to get that done"


----------



## loadthestove (Feb 16, 2010)

I have in the past just printed up business brochures and just drove around and placed then in local business and small country stores.If nothing else it helps to remind folks that you are still in business.It also helped to pick up some new business


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 16, 2010)

I've designed dozens of them over the years for lots of different businesses I've been involved with. The main thing I can tell you about designing a brochure is to concentrate on impressing the customer, not yourself. Like a web page, you only have a microsecond to interest the customer. Capture their attention and you'll be more likely to capture their business.

Selling points:

Capabilities
Experience
Equipment
Integrity
Pictures and color are a plus, and make sure to use a font that's easy to read.

Here are a couple of brochures I use for my merchant services business. The Salon Trifold is folded and used as a mailer or handed out in face to face encounters. The mobile merchant handout is actually a worksheet that I use at events like gunshows or home & garden shows where merchants can benefit from a mobile credit card processing capability. I print the rates on the one side and then write lower numbers on the worksheet on the other side when I'm outlining what I can do for them.

There's lots to do to setup a brochure for printing. You have to give the artwork in a file format the printer can work with. Easy enough if you have the software, but expensive if you don't. You also have to factor in things like the fold and bleed. Just something to know about.

If you have any questions I'd be happy to help, or even help you to put together a brochure. I like doing that kind of stuff.


----------



## af7850 (Feb 17, 2010)

Boy, this thread has hardly started, and I already find myself confused by some of the recommendations that have been offered! Perhaps this is because we haven't really even established what the "brochure" we're talking about is being created to do. 

If I were looking for advice on buying a new vehicle, for instance, the most logical question to ask - before recommending anything - is "What will it be used for?" after all, a GMC chip truck is great for hauling a chipper, but not so good for driving to church with the family on Sunday morning. ( or is it?  )

So, let me ask: What function will this new brochure have? Is it a cold marketing piece, designed to generate calls for new business? Is it supposed to help you stay in touch with your past clients? Perhaps you want a sales aid to hand out with estimates, to help you close more deals?


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 20, 2010)

I have used brochures and still do. I keep track of my good past customers and ones that I've bid on and at least once a year mail out a brochure to them it helps stir things up a little. Best thing I found out is I made a three fold on my own on the computer and I print them out on a decent paper when I need them.


----------

